# 16 & Pregnant & other similar shows?



## Char.due.jan

_*Hey, 

Does anyone know where I can watch 16 and pregnant or other similar shows like underage and pregnant online for free in the UK ive had no such luck yet  *_


----------



## vinteenage

Can you not watch them through MTV's site?
https://www.mtv.com/shows/16_and_pregnant/season_2/series.jhtml


----------



## Char.due.jan

*It comes up with something about not being in ther US so I cant watch :/ *


----------



## smatheson

have you tried you tube?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Yep tried YouTube I just cant find a full series :( x


----------



## LoisP

I have the same problem. They play 16 & pregnant on LIVING sometimes? x


----------



## LoisP

And underage and pregnant still might be on the iplayer website if your lucky. Sorry if it's not, like I said wish i knew how to catch it too.


----------



## Char.due.jan

LoisP said:


> And underage and pregnant still might be on the iplayer website if your lucky. Sorry if it's not, like I said wish i knew how to catch it too.

Thanks..I did catch some Underage and Pregnant.. and occasionally see some Teen Mom on Viva, just wish I could watch the full series.. It's not fair for us UK girls! lol... Hmm saying that do they not have a dvd box set?


----------



## LoisP

Char.due.jan said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> And underage and pregnant still might be on the iplayer website if your lucky. Sorry if it's not, like I said wish i knew how to catch it too.
> 
> Thanks..I did catch some Underage and Pregnant.. and occasionally see some Teen Mom on Viva, just wish I could watch the full series.. It's not fair for us UK girls! lol... Hmm saying that do they not have a dvd box set?Click to expand...

I'm not sure have a look on amazon!! :D
Do you watch eastenders? That's like one big pregnancy programme at the moment, lol :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

LoisP said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> And underage and pregnant still might be on the iplayer website if your lucky. Sorry if it's not, like I said wish i knew how to catch it too.
> 
> Thanks..I did catch some Underage and Pregnant.. and occasionally see some Teen Mom on Viva, just wish I could watch the full series.. It's not fair for us UK girls! lol... Hmm saying that do they not have a dvd box set?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure have a look on amazon!! :D
> Do you watch eastenders? That's like one big pregnancy programme at the moment, lol :)Click to expand...

No luck on the DVDs.. damn!! lol and no I don't like Eastenders, they have too many depressing story lines haha!!! Has a baby not been killed recently :/ x


----------



## LoisP

Char.due.jan said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> And underage and pregnant still might be on the iplayer website if your lucky. Sorry if it's not, like I said wish i knew how to catch it too.
> 
> Thanks..I did catch some Underage and Pregnant.. and occasionally see some Teen Mom on Viva, just wish I could watch the full series.. It's not fair for us UK girls! lol... Hmm saying that do they not have a dvd box set?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure have a look on amazon!! :D
> Do you watch eastenders? That's like one big pregnancy programme at the moment, lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> No luck on the DVDs.. damn!! lol and no I don't like Eastenders, they have too many depressing story lines haha!!! Has a baby not been killed recently :/ xClick to expand...

Yeah can be quite miserable it's quite baby related at the moment though. Pregnant women and babies every where :D
And no! Well not that i know of, and i'm pretty sad, watch it loads! 
Have you got a Virgin box or Sky+ ? Can't you record them off MTV/VIVA/LIVING when they're on? You can 'Record Series' normally :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

LoisP said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> And underage and pregnant still might be on the iplayer website if your lucky. Sorry if it's not, like I said wish i knew how to catch it too.
> 
> Thanks..I did catch some Underage and Pregnant.. and occasionally see some Teen Mom on Viva, just wish I could watch the full series.. It's not fair for us UK girls! lol... Hmm saying that do they not have a dvd box set?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure have a look on amazon!! :D
> Do you watch eastenders? That's like one big pregnancy programme at the moment, lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> No luck on the DVDs.. damn!! lol and no I don't like Eastenders, they have too many depressing story lines haha!!! Has a baby not been killed recently :/ xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah can be quite miserable it's quite baby related at the moment though. Pregnant women and babies every where :D
> And no! Well not that i know of, and i'm pretty sad, watch it loads!
> Have you got a Virgin box or Sky+ ? Can't you record them off MTV/VIVA/LIVING when they're on? You can 'Record Series' normally :)Click to expand...

Hmm it was on the cover of a tv mag lol.. may of got mixed up haha! And my mum has Sky+ I'll just tell her to put a series link on whenever she sees them on and I'll watch them when I go to hers haha! x


----------



## LoisP

Char.due.jan said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> And underage and pregnant still might be on the iplayer website if your lucky. Sorry if it's not, like I said wish i knew how to catch it too.
> 
> Thanks..I did catch some Underage and Pregnant.. and occasionally see some Teen Mom on Viva, just wish I could watch the full series.. It's not fair for us UK girls! lol... Hmm saying that do they not have a dvd box set?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure have a look on amazon!! :D
> Do you watch eastenders? That's like one big pregnancy programme at the moment, lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> No luck on the DVDs.. damn!! lol and no I don't like Eastenders, they have too many depressing story lines haha!!! Has a baby not been killed recently :/ xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah can be quite miserable it's quite baby related at the moment though. Pregnant women and babies every where :D
> And no! Well not that i know of, and i'm pretty sad, watch it loads!
> Have you got a Virgin box or Sky+ ? Can't you record them off MTV/VIVA/LIVING when they're on? You can 'Record Series' normally :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm it was on the cover of a tv mag lol.. may of got mixed up haha! And my mum has Sky+ I'll just tell her to put a series link on whenever she sees them on and I'll watch them when I go to hers haha! xClick to expand...

Oh, if it did happen my brain probably just made me instantly forget because its sad :( lol x ok hun :)


----------



## jaytee.

16 & Pregnant is on right now on Viva - 7-8 :)
xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

So it is :) thanks x


----------



## Lolo123

watchseries.eu is a great one got all the series on ther :)

xx


----------



## MollyMalone

Google project free tv. Dont have the link right now but the website's background is yellow. 
You can watch teen mom, 16 and pregnant, underage and pregnant, etc.


----------



## lunar

Does hulu.com work in England for you, maybe? Sorry, I don't know where to watch them outside of the US. :(


----------



## LarLar

go on watchseries.eu and search it and look through the links :) i watched it there because i couldn't find it anywhere. :flow: xx


----------



## KatieMichhele

Project free tv, type that in google its really good and has the full series :) x


----------



## LittleAngel_x

eBay has teen mum dvds


----------



## Abby_

This thread is two years old... :p


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Hahahahha, it is to..


----------

